# Cabinet Painting



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

When painting over wood cabinets what primers and paints do you guys use ?
I use Zinnser Odorless Primer and usually topcoat with ICI Dveflex HP or with SW Pro Classic Waterborne Semi-gloss. I prefer the Devflex, but SW has a bigger following and better brand recognition.
I have run into some cabinets with slick plastic bottoms on the cabinet box itself, on these I have been priming with either ICI Gripper or XIM's UMA, but only on the plastic because neither product sands up well.
Lately I have been getting more and more request for cabinet painting, I guess it is due to the economy and people not wanting to shell out the thousands and thousands of dollars for new cabinets.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm a convert to the Pro Classic.
Wish I'd found it years ago.
You like the ICI better?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Part of what we specialize in is cabinet repaints. I have always used CoverStain over finished cabinets. New cabinets I use ProClassic primer, though it doesnt flow and sand like it used to. For WB finishes I have mainly been using SW IncrediCoat with amazing results. I have been trying to steer away from white, black, and tinted lacquers but having a hard time finding a black waterbase that suits my needs.

This is a good part of the business to get into. Alot cheaper for the HO to buy new doors/drawer fronts if they have to than all new cabinets. You can show them a substantial savings and at the same time make a phenominal profit. Example: Just did a antique glazing on a cabinet repaint job. Less than $50 in materials and 6.5 hours labor. Total charge was $1500.00.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

neolitic said:


> I'm a convert to the Pro Classic.
> Wish I'd found it years ago.
> You like the ICI better?


I think the Devflex HP is a more durable finish then the Pro Classic, plus it resist hand oils better. I normally lay down 2 coats of primer with a sanding in between coats, then 2 coats of finish, sometimes I sand in between finish coats, depends how it is looking.
I just went and picked up some old cabinet doors today so I can run a sample of both finishes and let the HO pick the one they like best. I am also thinking of just brushing some eggshell latex on one to show them the difference in durability between just painting your cabinets and having me apply a quality coating to them.
My next project will be to get some counter top samples and hit them with a few different products.
I eventually plan on filling my basement with different samples and just taking what I need on each qoute with me.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

This thread had a lot of info on PT

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/help-i-ruined-my-clients-kitchen-cabinets-5371/


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

XIM or Gripper ( do they still make gripper? ) are both the best choices I believe. When priming cabinets the most important thing is prep and priming. Any type of Bonding primer is best ( not just general primer ) must be a bonding primer. XIM and Fresh Start are the 2 that I sell the most of. After that, whatever topcoat you prefer, oil typically turns out the best if you are brushing and rolling but drying makes it a slow process. Spraying latex works well too, but masking or disassembling cabinets and hardware can take just as long. I guess it all depends on what somebody wants to spend, how good of a job they want. Either way its still cheaper than replacing or refacing.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

does the Fresh Start sand up ? Gripper doesnt at all, UMA does a little better but still not great IMO


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Modern, do you peruse PaintTalk (or are you a member)?. I would post over there, and you'll get a ton of info...and some good wisecracks if you're lucky...just sayin' :whistling


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

ModernStyle said:


> I think the Devflex HP is a more durable finish then the Pro Classic, plus it resist hand oils better. I normally lay down 2 coats of primer with a sanding in between coats, then 2 coats of finish, sometimes I sand in between finish coats, depends how it is looking.
> I just went and picked up some old cabinet doors today so I can run a sample of both finishes and let the HO pick the one they like best. I am also thinking of just brushing some eggshell latex on one to show them the difference in durability between just painting your cabinets and having me apply a quality coating to them.
> My next project will be to get some counter top samples and hit them with a few different products.
> I eventually plan on filling my basement with different samples and just taking what I need on each qoute with me.


I do more bookcases, mantles 
and the like, so hardness is more of
an issue than finger marks and
grease and such.
That's my frame of reference, 
I see kitchens a a bit different.
When I did more of that, oil enamel
and long dry times were the only
real choices.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Indiana is doing away with oil next year, and I dont like oil because it yellows.
The Pro Classic is alot easier to work with if you are not a very experienced sprayer, the Devflex is harder to apply to a vertical surface without getting runs.
I am open to trying other products, I can pick up cabinet doors at the Habitat for Humanity store for like $3 each and play around with different products.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

That's another thing about ProClassic,
I don't spray, but a good foam roller,
and it looks like I did. 
That stuff is so forgiving, 
if only I knew a woman like that.... :laughing:


Got to try one of those HVLP guns
some day.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I've got a turbinaire 3 stage and a fuji 4 stage unit, both worked very well, for the occasional use that I needed, especially the fuji if spraying latex/heavy stuff....that reminds me, the fuji has had paint in the system since april....2007 :w00t: 

Wonder if it might be a little tough to clean out :whistling


----------



## CTDiesel (May 13, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> XIM or Gripper ( do they still make gripper? ) g.


I actually saw gripper when browsing HD for a five-way one day. They had both white and grey.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

ModernStyle said:


> does the Fresh Start sand up ? Gripper doesnt at all, UMA does a little better but still not great IMO


 
Fresh Start and XIM are both good, the problem is....people want instant gratification. Almost all coatings require some sort of "cure" time to achieve their maximum hardness and bond. So yeah, if you prime something, it will still scratch off after a day or two. Most take a week or better to fully cure, then its tough as nails.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Bin as my primer and water base Satin Impervo as the top coat. I love the way that Bin sprays, no thinning... And I can usually apply two coats in a day.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I hate BIN. That sh!t will kill ya ...
It doesnt build up for sanding IMO, it is the best stain killer ever made, but I use it only when I have to.
Never tried Impervo, anybody got any opinions on it vs. Pro Classic waterborne ?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

CTDiesel said:


> I actually saw gripper when browsing HD for a five-way one day. They had both white and grey.


Did you actually find a five way at HD? I wouldn't think you would look for such things in a box store. :whistling


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't know about the impervo but I never liked pro classic for spray until I added an ounce of xim extender to it. Best cabinets I ever turned out.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Latex Impervo is OK, it works, sprays decent, and dries slow for a latex. The Oil Impervo is better, one of the best IMO, but...it yellows, fast. ( just like all oil's these days )


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Latex Impervo is OK, it works, sprays decent, and dries slow for a latex. The Oil Impervo is better, one of the best IMO, but...it yellows, fast. ( just like all oil's these days )


 
Ahhhh...... The days of spraying "old Impervo". Loved the stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

Schmidt & Co said:


> Ahhhh...... The days of spraying "old Impervo". Loved the stuff. :thumbsup:


they will still sell Satin Impervo oil, but only for use on metal surfaces.:thumbsup:


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> Did you actually find a five way at HD? I wouldn't think you would look for such things in a box store. :whistling


I started buying Purdy's at Home Depot a few weeks ago. HD is several dollars cheaper than SW for sundries and equipment....and I get geat pricing at SW too!

Brushes go about 25% cheaper or better at HD. Ladders go about 50% cheaper at HD.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I buy my brushes at Dollar General


----------



## Diegoberrondo (Jun 28, 2021)

Latex primer paint doesn't seal wood. Priming and painting over the paint you already applied could lead to more problems. Remove the paint, apply two coats of oil primer, or shellac primer, and paint. Cover Stain oil primer is great for cabinet priming, or Zinsser BIN.
Kitchen painting in Mississauga


----------

